# To Pomeranian or not to Pomeranian !?!



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

That is the question!!  

Sorry, but being a Shakespeare scholar, I couldn´t help myself  :HistericalSmiley:

I have already talked about having a second dog since I am currently in my Ph.D program and I won´t have so much time for my precious Boycie next year as I have had thus far. My solution when he has to stay home alone, would be to have company. He will be 2 years old next July and I thought that would be the perfect time for me to get a second pup. 

I have found a lovely kennel in Serbia and have already talked with the breeder (if anyone is interested, he is Stefijano Kennel on Facebook). I would love a white fluff as company.

However, I don´t know so much about the breed. I have been in the library and have also done research online. But I need someone with a Pomeranian to give me some advice and first-hand info. 

I have asthma and allergies, this is the main reason I got a Maltese. Would a Pomeranian be troublesome to me? Do they shed a lot and ´smell´ a lot? How is their temper in comparison to a Maltese? My Boycie is the craziest pup out there, he is never resting!  :HistericalSmiley:He is also severely clingy and dependent. Would a second dog be wise? I would also love another dog for myself, I live alone and this won´t change soon. I love the company, I love taking care of my dog and devoting all my extra time to him. 

I just got a better job and will even be making more money when I have my Ph.D so financially it will not be a problem. Please advise and be as sincere as you wish, I will welcome it! :thumbsup:

Oh, and I want a female dog  

:ThankYou::heart:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

If you have allergies, I wouldn't get a pom. 
We have a pom mix and she makes me sneeze! Milo does not. 
She sheds a good bit too, although weirdly this has slowed down as she's gotten older - I don't think that's the usual though. 

I love poms, they're one of my favourite breeds but even if I didn't have allergies, I'd still get another malt(or a toy poodle). The no shedding and no doggie smell is just too good!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a friend who had a pom and it was a shedding mess he was also very hyper - I don't know if they are all like that but if allergies are a concern I would stick with a maltese, poodle or like mine a maltese/poodle mix. There are usually a lot of them at shelters from what I hear.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

That was my main concern  I have no problems what so ever with Boycie, but I do notice problems when I am around other dogs for too long. Didn´t have a chance to be too long close to a Pomeranian. 

We don´t have shelters here where I could rescue a pup. If we did, I would have already rescued my first dog. I guess flying a rescue in would be too problematic or even impossible. ? 

There are shelters in Bosnia where you can rescue a stray, but they are mixed breeds of mixed breeds.. if you understand what I mean. No Maltese, Poodles or anything similar which does not shed.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like you need a maltese breeder. From FB there are some excellent show breeders in Europe if none where you live.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> Looks like you need a maltese breeder. From FB there are some excellent show breeders in Europe if none where you live.


Since my breeder in Bosnia will not be breeding any more dogs, I would love a breeder here in Austria so I can get all the paperwork done here. Of course, if there are none in Austria, somewhere else in Europe would be fine as well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree, allergies would not like a POM and they shed A LOT!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a little prejudiced, but have you considered a Yorkie. They don't shed, and go great with a Maltese. They're a little bit more independent than a Maltese, but very lovable.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My first 'child' was a Pom. As much as I loved her, I wouldn't have another. She was white and there was always white hair everywhere...massive shedding! 

I, too, like Yorkies with Malts.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, dear. I really did not know they shed so much :/ I adore Yorkies, but my Boycie is almost 10lbs and I think a Yorkie would be too little in comparison?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a Pom, Spike, and he sheds a ton. He's very loving and gets along great with the girls. He is a bit more hyper than Pippa but not as busy as Cozette. He's very protective of our house and yard but not yappy. I think it's all in what you like, I guess. I originally got Poms because I met one in my dad's rehab facility after his stroke. She was a therapy dog and adorable!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think you have to worry about the size difference - on another thread there was discussion about the different sizes of malts getting along. I think Yorkies vary in size as well. If that worries you, you could always get the bigger one from the litter.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Our daughter's porkie (Pom/yorkie rescue) doesn't shed, but her dense coat still attracts ALL the pollen, sneezing, lol. I have a 7lb yorkie, very muscular, and All DOG, but sweet nonetheless


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fee said:


> Oh, dear. I really did not know they shed so much :/ I adore Yorkies, but my Boycie is almost 10lbs and I think a Yorkie would be too little in comparison?


My Yorkies are bigger than my Malts


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I will seek breeders and decide as time comes along, currently I would prefer another Maltese to a Yorkie, simply because I already have one and know something about the breed  

We just got back from the Vet´s and in the waiting room with us was a 4lbs toy poodle! Could it be faith?  hihi He was shaking poor thing, 14 years old and still afraid of the Doctor <3 I talked with his owner and she said he does not shed and does not have any smell to him. He was so cute and tiny! Boycie looked like a giant in comparison!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My Yorkie is smaller than my Maltese, but still holds his own when they play. I guess his attitude makes us for the size difference! His coat is much easier to care for than the Malts.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Fee said:


> I think I will seek breeders and decide as time comes along, currently I would prefer another Maltese to a Yorkie, simply because I already have one and know something about the breed
> 
> We just got back from the Vet´s and in the waiting room with us was a 4lbs toy poodle! Could it be faith?  hihi He was shaking poor thing, 14 years old and still afraid of the Doctor <3 I talked with his owner and she said he does not shed and does not have any smell to him. He was so cute and tiny! Boycie looked like a giant in comparison!


My next dog will be either another maltese or a toy poodle. I think they're the best breeds :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Poodles are great and so are Yorkies. My mom has both and they get along just fine with my two.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

My Father has a Pom and I have never seen so much hair come from one little dog! I would definitely suggest that you not get a Pom if shedding is an issue. I love Little Bit with all my heart, but every time I visit Dad, I have to go home and brush my clothes! I absolutely the fact that out Malt's do not shed!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have completely been smitten by the Imperial Shih Tzu. So sweet, loveable, happy, funny, playful and snuggly. Now I don't think I'll ever be without a Tzu. 

No shedding, and the imperials are smaller - more like malts. 

So they are not recognized in the AKC show ring. I say So what, I now have many FB friends to have Imperials and they are all head-over-heels in love...and so am I :wub:


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

My two favorite breeds are Maltese and Poodles. My Misha weighs exactly 4 pounds and is just a wonderful dog!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> My two favorite breeds are Maltese and Poodles. My Misha weighs exactly 4 pounds and is just a wonderful dog!


Not to admit to being a creeper but I lurk at the Poodle Forums (I too love Poodles) and Misha is stunning!

I keep trying to convince DH of a spoo in the future but so far he's not convinced. If I don't quit we're going to have a house full of dogs!

Back to the original post. My mom has had Pomeranians for years. They do shed, and any dog that sheds, no matter how small, its going to seem like a lot for us who are used to dogs that barely shed at all. The poms I have known have been sweet and happy and perky little dogs.

As far as allergies, my mother in law has them horribly but does fine with dogs that are bathed regularly and that have the hair vs fur. She also does well with smaller dogs that shed but are bathed regularly so *shrugs* it's hard to tell.

Oh just get one of each.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahaha I love you guys  You UNDERSTAND me  I would be the happiest gal on Earth if I had about 20 dogs  

I have been lurking on FB and online like a true stalker and have found some nice breeders  In the end, I think we will welcome a little sister Maltese for Boycie this summer, but everything is still open 

Oh, Brynn, your Misha is so super super cuteee!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

N2Mischief said:


> My two favorite breeds are Maltese and Poodles. My Misha weighs exactly 4 pounds and is just a wonderful dog!


I think I've said it before but I love the expression of this little poodle.:wub:


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the sweet comments. She truly is such a smarty pants! This is the only forum I lurk on, love the maltese and you guys have really helped me when we were trying to figure out if Misha had shunt or MVD...thank heavens it is MVD.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I love Poodles, my friends have Toy Poodle female Fuksja, she weights the same as my Cashmere (around 3,5 kg), she was the saint and so patient with Cashmere when she was just annoying little pup... they visit each other often and like each other. I would consider getting black Poodle, as I think it's less likely to be allergic than white poodle. They're highly intelligent and very human oriented. I love Poodles!

Cashmere gets along with bigger Yorkies (I think she loves them even more than other Maltese dogs), but tends to be overly enthusiastic and scare small Yorkies - and as it's becoming more and more difficult to find bigger Yorkies even in Europe, where standard is bigger, I would consider Australian Silky Terrier. They have similar personality to Yorkies, but are bigger and more solid.

Also I absolutely love Manchester Terriers, but they don't have easy personality. Cashmere gets along with them, because she likes to play rough and is not easily intimidated, but I'd be skeptical in placing Manchester Terrier with more timid dog.

(btw I've written message to you, Arnela, a week ago or so ago, and only now I've found out that it didn't get sent! :/ So be prepared to hear from me soon.  )


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

kilodzul said:


> I love Poodles, my friends have Toy Poodle female Fuksja, she weights the same as my Cashmere (around 3,5 kg), she was the saint and so patient with Cashmere when she was just annoying little pup... they visit each other often and like each other. I would consider getting black Poodle, as I think it's less likely to be allergic than white poodle. They're highly intelligent and very human oriented. I love Poodles!
> 
> Cashmere gets along with bigger Yorkies (I think she loves them even more than other Maltese dogs), but tends to be overly enthusiastic and scare small Yorkies - and as it's becoming more and more difficult to find bigger Yorkies even in Europe, where standard is bigger, I would consider Australian Silky Terrier. They have similar personality to Yorkies, but are bigger and more solid.
> 
> ...


Boycie is actually very playful, yet sometimes timid  He has playdates with my cousin´s dog, a 9lbs poodle mix and they get along just fine  He also loves to meet pups at the park or in the city and invites them to play  Poor baby, sometimes the others don´t want to play  And a little Maltese girl chased him away :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Looking forward to hearing from you :wub:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I just brought home a 2 1/2 month old yorkie girl. It might just be my baby but she is the cuddliest baby I have known. She is even cuddlier than Jonas. She is really really tiny, but Jonas is so careful with her. I really can't believe how in love he is. He is so gentle with her. Of course we just got home this morning so things might change a little when they are more comfortable with each other. One really good thing is that she is already using the grass patch that Jonas uses, I had read that yorkies are hard to potty train but that doesn't seem to be the case with her.
Good luck with your puppy search.


----------

